# retirement



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Since I retired, I have been searching for that "just right" volunteer job.

I just want to give back to the community a little something.

I have looked around a long time & think I might have found it. 

It had to be one where I didn't feel like it was a chore. 

Something enjoyable, outdoorsy, with the right kind of ying and yang. 

Something a little different from the ordinary day-in, day-out routine. 

At last I will be truly comfortable being a volunteer. 

I will no longer feel like my talents are being wasted on non-meaning, irrelevant trivialities. 

I have found the perfect retirement job.

It’s only £12.00 an hour, but that’s OK.

I would have paid more if they asked for it.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Not for me, can't stand lopsided women :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Not for me, can't stand lopsided women :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> tony


 :lol: :lol: :lol: you beat me to it, I was going to say an odd pair, I couldn't decide if left or right was best, they both have merit :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

I have been studying this closely (only to see if your right) i think it's where the shade strikes her body that makes it look that way. :roll:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I think she's on her way for re-alignment surgery, one has higher gravity issues. :wink: 

tony


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Not for me, can't stand lopsided women :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> tony


Your lucky that you can be that choosy :lol:

And they look just fine to me










Mike


----------



## kimsoon (Mar 14, 2013)

*retirement security*

Retirement nowadays in US is in hot seat. We think of the United States as a progressive leader among countries. However, typically thought of a first-world nation, is rapidly losing its standing if one considers the security and life-style of its average citizens after retiring from the work force. According to a brand new survey, the United States ranks low in terms of retirement security and even lower in healthcare. Source for this article: personalmoneynetwork "Retirement Security"


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: retirement security*



kimsoon said:


> Retirement nowadays in US is in hot seat. We think of the United States as a progressive leader among countries. However, typically thought of a first-world nation, is rapidly losing its standing if one considers the security and life-style of its average citizens after retiring from the work force. According to a brand new survey, the United States ranks low in terms of retirement security and even lower in healthcare. Source for this article: personalmoneynetwork "Retirement Security"


I was just about to say that...

Steve


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

What a strange first post, what's your agenda??????????????? from California :roll: :roll: :roll: 

tony


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> What a strange first post, what's your agenda??????????????? from California :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> tony


Kimsoon is a titologist.

Usually referred to by the abbreviation TIT


----------



## kimsoon (Mar 14, 2013)

its about retirement right?just to share it.or I'm in wrong thread?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah - it's about retirement - but in a jokey kind of way.

Your post sounds to be more critical of the American way of life - well it does to me...

Anyway - I guess you have been "lurking" for a while - welcome on board.

Are you a RV'er or Motorhomer or still looking?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

kimsoon said:


> its about retirement right?just to share it.or I'm in wrong thread?


Don't worry about it Kimsoon all those in this thread are either lost or a little loopy...... anyway what is the weather in CA


----------



## kimsoon (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah I know. But many people are thinking America to be a great place to retire. So I try to share about the news. 

Actually still looking and thinking to have a motor-home.


----------



## kimsoon (Mar 14, 2013)

Don't worry about it Kimsoon all those in this thread are either lost or a little loopy...... anyway what is the weather in CA[/quote]

Yeah I saw that! Its fine not so bad.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah don't worry about it. None of them on here have seen anything like that for at least 40 years. They are getting over excited and need a lie down.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A bit critical of a newbie innit, Well come home lad, sitti darn and weall pu tkettle on for thee, reet kwik.

I assume you were at a bit of loose end on your first post, it's usually, help my van has died post for the first one, followed by 4 more telling us what should have been in the first post :roll: :roll: by which time you have to sub up or retire.


----------

